# New boat house



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

My girlfriend has a lake house on Lake Murvaul near Carthage Tx. Well about a month ago she stated that my boat wouldn't fit in the old boat slip so she built a new one. Now the old one was functional but twenty something years ago boats were alot smaller. so this is what I came up with. Basicly the deck is 46'x36' with two 11'x30' boat slips with hoist. It was just finished friday and since I have to work nights she is up there enjoying it herself. I think that she might LOVE me. What do yall think


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Very nice, Nitro; you're right, she must love you. Maybe I should get a bigger boat that won't fit into my boathouse and see if Crystal will rebuild it for me. Better yet, maybe I should get her to buy me the bigger boat!!!
Looks like a very nice area too.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

ya think. watch out, alot of boats out there.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

she got a sister lol. Very nice and she is a keeper.
james


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

When they was tearing down the old dock, they found something in the water. One of the guys had to go under water to see what it was. Well it was a late 60's Skeeter bass boat. Someone had sut a hole in the bottom and sank it under the dock to hold fish. Along with a microwave, a bunch of concrete, a TV, some pipe, and no telling what else is down there.


----------



## tatchley (Feb 3, 2011)

VERY nice boathouse, and yes......she must be in love.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

u lukkkee man


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Very nice, Nitro; you're right, she must love you. Maybe I should get a bigger boat that won't fit into my boathouse and see if Crystal will rebuild it for me. Better yet, maybe I should get her to buy me the bigger boat!!!
> Looks like a very nice area too.


 Good luck with that approach, Duke... hope it works out for you. LOL


----------



## BIGBADJOHN49 (Aug 23, 2006)

Some fiberglass patch, a little paint, a couple of seats, and a 15hp and you have a nice little bass/duck boat!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

If she really loved you there would be a wet bar and a big screen TV down there....... :biggrin:

Real nice boat house though.:fish::cheers:


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Really nice boat house and a cool find on the old boat. She loves you, or you are being set up for something.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

:rotfl: does she have a sister????


----------

